# Variations of tuna



## lightweight (Jun 23, 2014)

For those who eat tuna, how do y'all make it to change it up from time to time. Some times I will add some wheat germ and a whole eat, mix it all, and cook it into a patty.


----------



## Get Some (Jun 23, 2014)

if you are bukling, load up the mayonnaise! Saturated fats help a lot with bulking and mayo is a great source. If you are cutting, then drench it in mustard and pepper and wrap it in lettuce


----------



## lightweight (Jun 23, 2014)

I never thought of using lettuce. Thanks man


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2014)

i was hardcore ...right out the fukkin can


----------



## stonetag (Jun 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i was hardcore ...right out the fukkin can



I was hardcorerer...right off the fukkin fish!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 24, 2014)

u guys ever cook tuna steaks ..damn good for u


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 24, 2014)

I like swordfish steaks...

I've eaten so much canned tuna that I just can't do it anymore. I used to eat a shit ton if it with salsa or A1 sauce when I first started lifting and could barely cook.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> u guys ever cook tuna steaks ..damn good for u



Tuna steaks > tuna fish in a can. Tuna steaks are one of my favorite seafood dishes.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 24, 2014)

If you can afford fresh raw tuna steak, I had tuna sashimi rolled around avocado and topped with lumpfish roe and a few drops of lime juice last week.
Kinda look like tuna sushi but with the rice swapped for avocado.
Taste absolutely awesome.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 24, 2014)

One night I was looking for something to cook stumbled upon this and its good even as left overs.  Very simple.

2 large cans of tuna
1 small bag of bow tie pasta
1 small 8 oz can of stewed tomatoes


Cook the pasta and place stewed tomatoes, tuna and pasta in a cake pan and place in a pre heated oven at 350 for 15-20 min. (leave a little water from the pasta and can of tomatoes in there)
Sprinkle with Cajun season salt, mix.

Sounds like a hobo dinner but it is good.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 24, 2014)

I love tuna.  I eat chunk light straight out of the can and I like the albacore steaks that come in lemon juice.  fukkin awesome.


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 24, 2014)

Open the can, cover it with Louisiana hot auce, dip out of the can with Ritz crackers.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 24, 2014)

Open can pour in some evoo, garlic, and lemon juice! Eat it up,

Seriously tho i cant touch tuna or any fish, i always throw up, been alergy tested and comes up negative but always puke if i eat any type of fish,


----------



## bvs (Jun 24, 2014)

Tuna, bowtie pasta,  mayonnaise, sweetcorn. Good hot or cold. But my favorite would have to be raw tuna tobiko rolls from my local Japanese restaurant


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jun 24, 2014)

today I had mine with avocado and doused with tabasco. pretty good stuff.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 24, 2014)

Bassically.  Wrapped with rice....sushi


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 24, 2014)

I drain the liguids out of the can and eat it right out of the can following each bite with a large drink of water.


----------



## iJMorgan (Jun 30, 2014)

Mrs dash seasonings, fresh lemon and Sriracha sauce are my go to for tuna


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 30, 2014)

Mustard, Vinegar, hot peppers, spicy seasonings, I just mix a variation of that into the can and eat it right out of the can! Num num num


----------

